# Hooked for life.........



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

I was seriously comtemplating selling my beestuffs and getting out of it. 

It wasn't as I thought going into this hobby.

I'd wanted to have beehives for years. I've always thought this was a wonderful pastime with a little work, I'd get all the honey I wanted for my teas, breads, and peanut butter sandwiches. 

Then I learned how much works it takes to get your foundation drawn in a year, it may not get all drawn out in a year. I have a hive that's a year and a half old and still hasn't drawn out all the deep frames. ???

Then I was hit with the reality of the bees vulnerabilities, mites moths dysentery and viruses and spent my days worring about them and nights studying about them. 

Yep, I almost quit. 

I have good hives now, I could sell every stand for 120.00 each, but I can't do it.

They're my pets, my little darlings. 

What has happened to me? #;^)


----------



## scottybee (Feb 23, 2003)

Bumble bees,Bumble bees......... Thats all I ever seen till I got my hives,now its honey bees everywere.Thats why I keep mine. The honey is a additional kicker that my 5 year old daughter and I enjoy!
Scott


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2003)

Hmmmmmmm?

What in the world made me start this up any way?

My dad kept bees, so did granddad, I'm told so did his dad. Hmmmmmm?









I couldn't think of anything I would rather be doing.

BB


----------



## txbeeguy (Jan 9, 2003)

I think there must bee a "human" genetic component too. Daisy, while it may be lost somewhere in your family history, I'd wager that if it could be known, *somebody* back down through your line was a beekeeper in times past. 
In some families, it's strong, running directly from one generation to the next. In other cases, it's like diabetes (or other medical malays), skipping a generation or two. But given time, the human "beekeeping gene" resurfaces and for reasons you may not even understand up pops a beekeeper in the family!


----------

